# Need plans for rocking doll cradle



## pops4ember

does anyone have plans for this rocking doll cradle that they would like to share? I have searched everywhere and can't locate any! I borrowed this picture from Northwoodsman and would really love to make this for my granddaughter for Christmas!
Thanks!


----------



## Gregn

Hi Pops,
Due to a illness causing the recent death of a family member I haven't been able to spend much time searching for plans for this project. Looking at the picture posted the rocker pieces appear to be standard cradle size rockers. I've seen these rockers made several different ways where the end and side of the chair were designed differently by the makers to fit their skill level. These are common in daycares and church nurseries if you could find one you could take measurements and draw some patterns to make one. Sorry I'm not much help. Also welcome to Lumber Jocks.


----------



## toolferone

I built a small doll cradle one time by shrinking a full size one by 40 %. I knew how tall the doll was and started trying different perctagages on the length untill I got the right length and applied the same percent to the rest of the project. It work on about all the sizes, but I did check first and to fudge a few measurments.


----------



## Lightson

Were you able to find plans?


----------



## Navyman55

Building one now for my soon to arrive grandaughter out of Aspen (April Due) to be a working seat for her and cradle for a doll. No plans either so hopefully wing-it mode will work out for me.


----------



## rutger

Lord master! I would be grateful if someone has a drawing of this cradle.


----------

